# What watt ceramic hear emmiter for 48x24x24 vivarium.



## supatips (May 29, 2012)

Hi everyone 

I wondered if someone could give me a rough idea of a suitable wattage ceramic emitter for a 48x24x24 (inches) vivarium. 

Obviously the ceramic will be linked up to a thermostat to help control the temp but I wondered if I got too small a emitter if it would struggle to heat the viv sufficiently. I was thinking possibly 60-75 watts?

Any advice appriciated


----------



## powerkiter (Sep 29, 2012)

I tried 75w in my 3ft viv and it couldn't get the temps where I wanted them but my room is pretty cold ,I use a 150 in my 4ft


----------



## JRB 89 (Aug 5, 2013)

I've got 2 4ft five coming in a couple of weeks and I will be using 150w.


----------



## Bowells (Dec 12, 2013)

I also use a 150w for my 4ft viv, others are able to use 100w with some even claiming to manage with 75w but mine takes 150w.


----------



## Artisan (Mar 27, 2011)

I use 250w in 4 foots and over because my house gets cold and with a higher wattage the stat doesnt need to work as hard to hit & maintain temps, most my stats are only turned half way. This will help make the stat last longer plus the bulb too.


----------



## powerkiter (Sep 29, 2012)

I was using a 250 w in my 4ft viv using a digi habistat dimmer and it was only using about 11%to get the temp up ,I've not seen it over 60 with the 150 in there,I might try a 100 w I'd like it to run nearer 80/90% so if something went wrong and it stuck on it wouldn't destroy my animal


----------



## supatips (May 29, 2012)

Thanks everyone

I might need to rethink my light fitting as it only takes up to 80watts the next one up is quite large and after speaking to arcadiajohn will be using a 36" uv tube. Not sure on the best solution for basking as my house has no central heating.


----------

